# Urdu: creepy



## teaboy

What is a good slang word for "creepy". Not just ajiib, but with that horror movie je ne sais quoi...


----------



## marrish

Can you elaborate on the meaning you want, please? In the meanwhile, ڈراؤنا can work.


----------



## teaboy

That feeling you get when you are around the campfire and someone is telling ghost stories and then you hear a twig crack in the woods in the dark and some animal screeches and you remember that an axe murderer was just reported to have escaped from the local madhouse...need I elaborate further?


----------



## marrish

No, no! It´s more than enough! The word I gave would be good, but perhaps could you give a sentence to translate?


----------



## teaboy

ڈراؤنا ? That looks like a verb. It's a very simple sentence: It was very creepy!


----------



## marrish

Yes, it looks so but it isn't ! یہ بہت ڈراؤنا تھا _yih bahut Daraa'unaa thaa_.


----------



## teaboy

Ah! Something which scares!


----------



## marrish

teaboy said:


> Ah! Something which scares!


Yes, you're right. ڈراؤنا سناٹا، ڈراؤنی فلم _Daraa'unaa sannaaTaa, Daraa'unii film_, etc. I hope it fits the meaning of 'creepy'.


----------



## Qureshpor

ham logoN ne ulaa'o jalaayaa hu'aa thaa. paas hii jaNgal se kabhi vaHshii jaanvaroN kii Daraa'onii chiixoN kii aavaaz aa jaatii thii. jab kisii suukhii lakRii par kisii kaa pair paRtaa to us  kii "taRaak" se dil baiTh jaathaa thaa. kal hii kii xabar hai kih shahr ke paagal-xaane se ek "kulhaaRaa-qaatil" bhaag niklaa hai aur paas vaale jaNgal meN jaa chhupaa hai. *bahut bhayaanak samaaN thaa!*


----------



## teaboy

*bahut bhayaanak samaaN thaa! -- dreadful baggage!!I like that!*


----------



## Qureshpor

"samaaN", not "saamaan/N". samaaN = atmosphere (maaHaul).


----------



## teaboy

I like dreadful baggage better...  Oh, well. I don't get to make up the language as I go, do I?


----------



## marrish

teaboy said:


> I like dreadful baggage better...  Oh, well. I don't get to make up the language as I go, do I?


_bhayaanak saamaan_, why not? A bag left at the airport... _bhayaanak_ is a very good word by the way, QP SaaHib.


----------



## Alfaaz

Is there a word that would mean عجیب طرح سے خوفناک/بھیانک/ڈراؤنا/مخوف? Doesn't that seem to be the feeling conveyed by _creepy_ in the examples provided by teaboy jii (rather than just frightening, horrifying, scary)?


----------



## Qureshpor

[jii meN is khaTke se] ek "*phurahrii*" sii reNg jaatii thii!

[jii meN is khaTke se] badan ek *phurahrii* sii letaa thaa!

(_phurahrī [S. स्फुर+कर+इका], s.f. Tremor, shiver, shudder of horror causing the hair to stand erect, horripilation (cf. phurphurī):—phurahrī lenā, v.n. To shiver, to shudder; to stand erect, to bristle up through *fear* (as the pile of a cat, or the feathers of a bird, &c.)._


----------



## teaboy

That's the true meaning of the English _creepy_, and the sense which needs to be conveyed here. But is it commonly used? 

These days, in English, people will use_ creepy _interchangeably with _freaky_.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> That's the true meaning of the English _creepy_, and the sense which needs to be conveyed here. But is it commonly used?
> 
> These days, in English, people will use_ creepy _interchangeably with _freaky_.


I don't think it is a word that would be used commonly. Seems like a very good word to have at one's disposal.


----------



## UrduMedium

another one .. vehshat naak وحشت ناک


----------

